# Sehr langsamer aufbau der Internetseiten(IE6) trotz DSL



## stickpalast (2. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

habe ganz langsamen aufbau der Internetseiten Im IE6.

Woran liegt das?

Für Eure Mühe bedanke ich mich im voraus.

MfG
Stickpalast


----------



## ESM (2. Januar 2004)

hast du den neu installiert. Hattest du vorher einen andren IE?


----------



## Johannes Postler (2. Januar 2004)

Du kannst auch einen anderen Browser probieren (zb. Mozilla). Wenn es dann immer noch langsam geht, liegt es wohl nicht am IE, sondern an deiner Leitung.

tirolausserfern


----------

